# Show off your appaloosa minis



## MBhorses

Hello,

We would love to see all your appaloosa minis. We don't own a appaloosa mini at this time, but maybe in the future. My daughter loves piano man.My daughter said she would love to own a appaloosa with blue eyes one day.




Please tell us what type of appaloosa your appaloosa is, because my daughter(who is 12 ys old) is learning the different appaloosa patterns.

Thanks MELISSA


----------



## MBhorses

WHERE ARE MY APPALOOSA MINIS LOVERS?

MELISSA



:


----------



## Vicky Texas

Oh I am going to love this thread.

Here is some of our's. This is our main herd sire.

Sweetwaters Flashing Leopard, he is a black leopard, he has the pea cock

rings around or shadowing around his spots. I so love this boy.






and pictured at 3.






This is his 06 daughter Texan Star Leopard Cherokee Princess






This is was his daughter Destiny, who we unfortuntly lost to an ulcer. We did not she

had it, no signs. So devastating, so heart breaking. I so miss herI keep trying to get

her Dam to give me one more Destiny. She was a bay blanket.


----------



## cmcwc

Iles Little Lacey, Grulla Varnished Snowcap









Gunsmoke'N Roses, 2006 snow cap colt out of the above mare

One of my favorite pictures of mom and son:






And last but not least is our stallion Sky, he is actually a pintaloosa, overo X appaloosa.. He is a blue roan near leopard with two blue eyes (gotta love his wild hair! lol)











Last winter:






His 'flyer' from last year:


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

We have a few leopards at Coventry Lane which two are AMHA/AMHR stallions, the one is a 6 yr old black loud leopard color producer, Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo, shown in our alvader and the other stallion is a coming 3 yr old buckskin leopard stallion, Running Creeks Dots My Buckeroo, with Buckeroo and various top names in his pedigree as well, and we have a palamino leopard filly named Casino Royale, and a black leopard mare named Hollywood Dazzle bred to Monte for next spring as well. Monte is our loudest appy and has done very in the showring and at the AMHR Nationals and Ohio World Show, we are looking forward to Monte's foals in the spring.


----------



## joyenes

Heres my main herd sire JNR'S Medicine Man






My newest addition Angelrigde Spotted Buck






2006 weanling colt sired by my above herd sire Medicine Man






One of mares Snowballs Splash and Dots


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

Here are several of our leopard stallions!

*[SIZE=12pt]Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka Catch[/SIZE]*











*[SIZE=14pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]*











[SIZE=14pt]*CCMF Legacy's Color Maker*[/SIZE]











*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow[/SIZE]*











For additional pics, please visit us at our website!

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Star

What a great thread!

Here are my two appys ... our black leopard appaloosa stallion "Countrylanes Spotted Virtue" ...











... and bay roan pintaloosa mare "Mountain High Navahos Spirit":











:saludando:

Conny


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

Here's my stud. Dillards HHH Chippewa Chief. He is 2 yrs old and 27 inches tall.


----------



## drk

Okay, Here are a few of mine





Toyland Tino Trix






Blue Chips Formalattire Masterpiece






Toyland Charina and Tino






Six Gems Baby Trinket






DRK Sheez Gona Wow Ya






Toyland Peekaboo






Toyland Tamasa






Wishing everyone a Wonderful Holiday Season



: :saludando:


----------



## Flyin G Farm

Here are mine...

Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai:






Mini Whinny Acres Silver Elayshun...picture very heavy in foal:






And Pegasus Farms Scats All Folks...not a great picture though...I'm told she's a varnish black????...I'm still learning the appy patterns...we were more pinto people but when I saw Bonsai move I just had to have him...so of course I needed to find a few colorful girls for him!






Tracy


----------



## MBhorses

: Thank you all my daugther will love this pictures.



:

Any blue eyed appaloosa out there?Great pictures of all those nice looking appaloosa minis :aktion033:

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas

thanks MELISSA


----------



## ~Karen~

Oh what beautiful Appys! I love those fluffy manes, just tooooo cute!!

Some of them make me think of Dalmation dogs they are so perfectly spotted up.

*Are there any rules on spots in the show ring?*

~Karen


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

MBhorses said:


> : Thank you all my daugther will love this pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Any blue eyed appaloosa out there?Great pictures of all those nice looking appaloosa minis :aktion033:
> 
> Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas
> 
> thanks MELISSA


Hi Melissa:

Here you go and hope your daughter enjoys him. This is our blue eyed snowcap colt we bred from this year. *Lost Spoke's Chief Red Cloud*. He is now proudly owned by LBK Miniatures. Watch for him at the central California shows next year!











Dawn :saludando:


----------



## cmcwc

Not the best photo of him, but you can see his blue eye.. Both eyes are blue, but I think they are from him having overo breeding more than the appy breeding..






The 2006 appy colt actually had blue/gray eyes when he was born, but now they've gone a chocolately brown color


----------



## MBhorses

Dawn and cmcwc,

Thanks for showing us your blue eyed appaloosa. My daughter (Ashley) will love all these nice pictures.

Thanks Again,

MELISSA


----------



## Robin_C

My addition to the photo gallery -- soon to come home from Wellspring Farm...

Wellspring Drum Roll Please....a silver leopard Mountain Highs White Cloud son






Robin C


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

~Karen~ said:


> *Are there any rules on spots in the show ring?*
> 
> ~Karen


I'm not quite sure what you mean, but to my knowledge there are no rules pertaining to spots or lack of them in the AMHA/AMHR show rings other than it's helpful to have a "colorful" horse to compete well in their multi-color classes.


----------



## HGFarm

We breed only Appies- we only have one non Appy mare that is my granddaughter's mare she will be showing

Here is my chestnut leopard stallion CR Lakota Renegade, who is four now and learning to drive- Pardon the weed sticking out of his mouth, LOL. He is 32.5", triple bred Broken Lance and a son of Carousel Designer Legacy. Renegade has done well in halter, liberty and color and will be heading back to the show ring this next year- hopefully with some driving too!






This is my varnish roan mare Forester Creek Magic Melody. She has produced nothing but Appy foals so far.






Here is Sunrise Hill Farm Solitaire- when she is clipped up, she is covered in tiny black spots all over.






This is an older pic of Heather Glens Nutmeg... she now has a frosty blanket. She was a bit chubby here and I believe was 3 when this was taken and before she was getting much color. Will have to update pics this summer! She has done well in halter.






And this is Six Gems Dream Catcher- daughter of black leopard Six Gems Too Hot to Spot. Dream has done well in the show ring.






And then there is Syl-lee Farms Nikki Lee- a daughter of the black leopard mare Silver Elayshun posted by someone above!! She is shown here with my daughter at their first fun show in October where she took 2nd in mares out of 7 and 4th in color out of 20. Nikki is a sorrel roan, with white spots over her body too.


----------



## JMS Miniatures

We have defintelly been bitten by the appy bug. Especially after this year of getting an appy baby.

Here is Flying A Color's Maybe At Midnight, aka CHI CHI. She will be showing again next year, first time showing in driving and I believe we are going out for halter obstacle as well. And we might beable to breed her next year to a very nice stallion.









Here is our foal from this year JMS Midnight's Appy Alert the mother is the horse above, first baby for her and I think she did fantastic. This baby is for sure a keeper and can't wait when she gets older to drive her.


----------



## Jill

This is my bay leopard appaloosa mare, *Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*. 

Klassy is really a joy to own






She's so affectionate, laid back and willing _[SIZE=8pt](who says appys are stubborn???)[/SIZE]_.


----------



## HGFarm

Jill, the only people that said Appies were stubborn has never owned one. I have had them for at least 35 years (full sized and then Minis and POAs from 1995) and find them to be extremely smart and willing. I always used to tell the folks that made fun "Guess ya gotta be smarter than the horse!!" LOL


----------



## Jill

HGFarm said:


> Jill, the only people that said Appies were stubborn has never owned one. I have had them for at least 35 years (full sized and then Minis and POAs from 1995) and find them to be extremely smart and willing. I always used to tell the folks that made fun "Guess ya gotta be smarter than the horse!!" LOL


I hear you!!!


----------



## Sheri Hill

Here is Iles Spotted Blue Illusion, he was 2 this last spring and had 3 girls to breed and so far I hav felt movement in 2 (Dotty and Frosty) of them! :aktion033: Can't wait to see what I get!

He has 2 blue eyes.



:

as a weanling about to get off the transport trailer when delivered to me.






this last summer











This is Pom Pom Alota Spots (Dotty)






This is Knight Stars Frosty Velvet (Frosty)






she is darker in winter






And my big Appy Windwalker


----------



## ponyboi09

oh, i like a lot!!!

Appys are my absolute favorite.

Here is mine. Canterbury's Electric Storm. He should cover his first group of mares this next spring. IM EXCITED!!














































sry for the picture overload, haha i really didnt realize that i had taken so many of him.

Will


----------



## appymini

I LOVE Appys big time.I haqve had them big or small in most of my life.Here is my Toyland Little Triumph,33 1/2. He is my Pure falabella Stallion.Which has given my many babies with his great personlity.I am just wondering I will have to sell him as most of my mares are getting smaller.http://www.equineobsession.com/makeawish/images/Triumph_201.jpg And here is Joses Caballito,She is also a Pure Falabella measuring 31" http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app...ses_20newtn.jpg And this is Mountain High Poca Nada.Another Falabella mare measring 30" http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app...ets/poca100.jpg


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM

We also love appies!! Hear are some pictures of ours, they are not professional photos.

*"A Model Black Hawk" * - Black Appaloosa Yearling colt






*"Lil Hoofbeats Arctic Frost" * - Black Appaloosa Yearling filly






& the first Appaloosa foal born on our farm

*"Andromeda Starry Knight"*






This is our Blue Roan Appaloosa mare "Luv Em Minis Wild Sierra"






This is our gorgeous Pinatloosa Yearlilng Filly "Wellspring Wow Baybee".






We love each & every one of them.


----------



## appymini

I LOVE Appys big time.I haqve had them big or small in most of my life.Here is my Toyland Little Triumph,33 1/2. He is my Pure falabella Stallion.Which has given my many babies with his great personlity.I am just wondering I will have to sell him as most of my mares are getting smaller.http://www.equineobsession.com/makeawish/images/Triumph_201.jpg And here is Joses Caballito,She is also a Pure Falabella measuring 31" http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app...ses_20newtn.jpg And this is Mountain High Poca Nada.Another Falabella mare measring 30" http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app...ets/poca100.jpg

Don`t know what happened there



But try again. Here is my Triumph



And my Joses.She is just a sweet heart 



And my Poca.I dream of having a foal by her.


----------



## New2Minis

Vicky Texas said:


> Oh I am going to love this thread.
> 
> Here is some of our's. This is our main herd sire.
> 
> Sweetwaters Flashing Leopard, he is a black leopard, he has the pea cock
> 
> rings around or shadowing around his spots. I so love this boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pictured at 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his 06 daughter Texan Star Leopard Cherokee Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is was his daughter Destiny, who we unfortuntly lost to an ulcer. We did not she
> 
> had it, no signs. So devastating, so heart breaking. I so miss herI keep trying to get
> 
> her Dam to give me one more Destiny. She was a bay blanket.


All I got to say is "WOW"



:

LOVE THIS THREAD..................LOVE THE APPY'S......................I SEE SPOTS AND LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Reble

I am getting excited this little Filly should be in Ontario before Christmas :aktion033: :aktion033:

Gives me another chance to breg, just like a little girl waiting for Christmas Morning ...


----------



## GMAMINIS

WELL THIS IS MY LEOPARD COLT DANDY.



: HE IS A SWEET, SWEET BOY! THANK YOU LVPONIES FOR MY LITTLE GUY!!






AND MY VARNISH APPY MARE VELVET WHO IS IN FOAL TO FUN E FARM SPOTS SUPREME FOR 2007!YIPPY!






AND MY FLEA BITTEN APPY MARE APRIL AND HER 2006 FILLY ELLIE WHO IS ALSO BRED TO FREEDOM HILL/FUN E FARM SPOTS SUPREME FOR 2007! I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT I GET!!






THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE! :bgrin


----------



## Vicky Texas

New 2 Minis, Thank You for the complement on our Apps. I so this boy and

his babies.

Dawn, I so love this picture of your boy Broken Arrow. He is such a Doll.

*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow[/SIZE]*











For additional pics, please visit us at our website!

Dawn :saludando:

What a great thread.

Vicky


----------



## MBhorses

:saludando: Hi, I'm melissa's daughter. I love all the pic's.



:




:

thanks,

ashley :bgrin


----------



## Magic

I'm really loving this thread too.



: :aktion033:

I have what a good friend calls "Spotted Fever", lol! Looks like it is a common ailment.



:



:

I'm sure that most of you have seen the pics of my appys, but for those who haven't, I will share again.

This is CCMF Spotted Illusion, my coming-three-year-old stallion. We're expecting a few foals from him this spring.





Here is another of my coming-three-year-old stallions, Magic Mist Raging Fire N Smoke, but I don't have any good current pics of him online so here he is as a baby, lol! (I know I'm bad!) His sire is BHR Lerwick (ASPC/AMHR)





Here is Wild Winds Frost Fire, on the left, and her firstborn daughter Magic Mist Mirage. Frost has been an incredible producer, settling every year she's been bred and having a colorful, gorgeous foal. She is the dam to "Rage", just shown in the previous pic, and seven other foals.





Here is Magic Mist Bonsai In Blue, firstborn daughter of "Mirage"





And Magic Mist Im An Appy Lucy, an old pic but haven't got new ones of her online either:





And CCMF Champagne Delight, a champagne appaloosa who will FINALLy be home within a week or so.

I've been waiting a long time to see this little sweetie in person.



:



Her blanket and spots when clipped as a suckling:





We have other appys too, along with quite a few solids and a couple of pintos.



Hoping for more colorful appy foals in the spring. Love the spots!



:


----------



## miniapp

HGFarm said:


> Jill, the only people that said Appies were stubborn has never owned one. I have had them for at least 35 years (full sized and then Minis and POAs from 1995) and find them to be extremely smart and willing. I always used to tell the folks that made fun "Guess ya gotta be smarter than the horse!!" LOL


I have the same background in large and small appaloosas and I, too, have used the above phrase many, many times! LOL! :lol:

Even though I don't currently have any appaloosas in the barn.. (though THAT will change in the next month when I get a gorgeous leopard colt in the barn to show for his owner, Felicia Wimmer of Mountain Shadow Miniatures...



: ) I DID get my start in miniatures back in 1989 when I started showing and managing the RF Bar Ranch miniature program and showing their Senior Stallion, Tiny Tim..






Sadly, Tiny Tim passed away about a month ago... at age 26. He appears in many of the appaloosa breeding programs today.. he was a wonderful horse and I miss him very much..

Here are a few others that we had over the years.. (many of which are now owned by Forum members or their extended families.. lol!)

BHM The Shaman: (sired by CR Mystic Warrior and out of a grandaughter of Tiny Tim.... now owned and loved by Pondlake Stables) shown here as a weanling with me and my sister, Janie Bigham....






RF Bars Cool Hand Luke: (by Tiny Tim) now owned by Radulovich Farms, Acampo, California. Shown here as a yearling..






RF Bars Sparkle Plenty (by Tiny Tim) now owned by Kat Sullivan, Six Gems Farm, PA






RF Bars Dollys Baby: sired by RF Bars Joe Cool (by Tiny Tim) now owned by Kat Sullivan, Six Gems Farm, PA (shown here with her foal by CR Mystic Warrior, RF Bars Mystic Vision..)






RF Bars Sparkler: sired by RF Bars Joe Cool: not sure who owns him now but would love to find him!



:






I have so many more photos but just wanted to show the different patterns and colors Tiny Tim had a "hoof" in producing.....



:

LOVE this thread... super, super horses! :aktion033:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

Woodstock North Who's Appy Now (HOF):
















WTBS Escapade's Blue Rose:






DRK What's The Buzz: (probable snowcap pintoloosa)






Painted Perfection's Imagination: (black blanket)






Thousand Oaks Violets are Blue:






Honeypony Silver Starlee:






DRK Sheez Gonna Wow Ya (Diane already showed her, but she's worth seeing twice!):






and one more in the next post....



:


----------



## CheyAut

This is Chianti, he is a black, roany (due to appaloosa, not a true roan), and spotted blanket.
















And this is Sage. She is a chestnut varnish roan appy.
















And them together:











And to show you how much appies can change, this is Sage as a baby






A yearling:






And a two year old (she turns three end of this month, but in regards to the Jan 1st year older thing, she's "3"):


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

Here's one we haven't shown much, he's still maturing and isn't in a very photogenic stage, but he's starting to COLOR! He was born solid silver dapple (black) - he's out of WTBS Escapade's Blue Rose (an Orion granddaughter) and by Gray's Smoke Signal (black leopard). This is KpM Honeypony's Blue Moon - 2 year old colt.

Last year we all had a laugh on here because his only spots were on his own "moon" - between the cheeks! As you can see, that's changing!

With Appy:






Close ups after clipping and a bath! I bumped up the contrast a bit so it shows better. I don't know if he'd be considered a few spot, he does have 2 appy parents and only the one black spot so far! :bgrin I don't care, I'm just glad he's coloring up!






here's his one dark spot (on his withers)






This one isn't a dark spot, just a cowlick on his flank that looks dark because of the contrast.


----------



## hairicane

I really have too many to post and u are probably sick of them but I will post a few. Here are our 2 keeper stud colts of 2006. The leopard is blue eyed and a buckskin and the colt on right is a pintaloosa.






Here is the same Blue eyed leopard colt above shown with his blue eyed leopard mom.






Here are 4 of this years appy foals, all are keepers!






Here is our little appy Sids Rebel son, McCoy all 29 inches of him.






This is Jack one of our homebred appys at 1 year, he is now in Puerto Rico






Here is Gala and her 06 daughter Cheyenne both colored appys.






This is our 06 Dreamer/Slate filly






Chief is our young appy snowcap stud who we hope has some late 07 foals coming.






And here is Bart our fewspot stud who should have quite a few foals born in 07, his 1st, and we cant wait!






We have a ton more, check them out at www.hairicane.com


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

I love this thread, as I too have spotted fever!! :bgrin Here is my crew:

Toyland Macho Chips a homozygous Black leopard appaloosa:






Black Snowcap appaloosa with blaze & one blue eye Starchief Appy Dans Blanket Bingo






Chip's son, another homozygous black leopard appaloosa Crayonbox Cash In Your Chips






And last black spotted blanket, Toyland Calita Falabella I'm leasing from Tammie of C-Spots Miniature Horses.


----------



## HGFarm

Here is one I owned for many years, now in Texas....

This is Grays Smoke Signal, sired by Shadow Oaks Cock Robin. Bob, as he is known as by all his friends is a driving fool and one of the best horses I ever owned, big or small

By the way, he is not a black leopard. He is a silver dapple varnish roan with spots over his hips. It is the only area he has spots- not over his whole body like a true leopard or even a near leopard.l







And here is another I owned, Almost Heavens Keep A Copy- he also goes back to Cock Robin and was out of Happy Appy's first daughter.






Here is KC as a yearling, winning his first show....


----------



## MiniHoofBeats

This is still my favorite thread of all times...appies



:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

Vicky Texas said:


> New 2 Minis, Thank You for the complement on our Apps. I so this boy and
> 
> his babies.
> 
> Dawn, I so love this picture of your boy Broken Arrow. He is such a Doll.
> 
> *[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow[/SIZE]*


Thanks Vicki I'm glad Broken Arrow's gives you such a tickle...he's contagious you know!



: I took his lil bum pic when he was a couple of days old and it gives a glimpse into the incredible "tude" he has and how highly he thinks of his little self. The show picture is of him with my husband Tommy and was taken at the AMHA World Show a couple of months ago. Broken Arrow measured all of 22 inches and was the smallest horse shown at the 06 AMHA World! He is sired by Mountain High's White Cloud and out of CCMF Lily Blue who took third at the World in mare and current foal class. BA is her first foal.

Broken Arrow is presently in Tomball, Texas with Amanda Jones at Just One Training Center and will be shown on the AMHA/AMHR show circuits next year. His dam Lily is arriving today being delivered by Wayne of Sharrway Transport and we are tickled to have her home. Wayne will also be picking up CCMF Legacy's Legend to take him to Kriss Calao of Viadera Training Center in Petaluma, CA for the 2007 AMHA show season.

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

hairicane said:


> u are probably sick of them


I will always love seeing spots!!! I can safely say I will never, ever, get tired of seeing your beautiful horses and am feasting my eyes on all the lovely spotties displayed on this thread! It's also great to see spots gaining popularity and being shown off. Yeah!!!

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## hairicane

Lost Spoke Ranch said:


> hairicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> u are probably sick of them
> 
> 
> 
> I will always love seeing spots!!! I can safely say I will never, ever, get tired of seeing your beautiful horses and am feasting my eyes on all the lovely spotties displayed on this thread!
> 
> Dawn :saludando:
Click to expand...

*Thanks Dawn!!!! But u shouldnt have encouraged me, lol. Because here are some more of the gang! Wish I could take new pix but they are pretty much woolly yaks now so will have to make do with what pix I have. *

*
Below is DD another homebred snowcap coming 3 year old. This is one horse with attitude! She demands attention and if u ignore her she will start to undress u, pulling at your clothes, untying your shoes, she is a riot.*

*
*





* *

*
This is Fancy another snowcap filly, she is the one on the right of course.*

*
*





* *

*
Here is frosty a born solid that started showing white frosting by 1 year old and her newborn filly. The filly was born solid buckskin but now has what looks like appy roaning coming in on her face. She was a later year foal so thats the only part of her that shed out. I dont want to clip her now so will just have to wait till next year to see if she is an appy or not but I think so!*

*
*





* *

*
Jolene and her 06 colt are both pintaloosas. MAny of the white areas on them that are spotless are due to the white pinto markings.*

*
*





* *

*
Joy snowcap mother of Chief shown in my last post.*

*
*





* *

*
Talker and her 06 son who are sold but I know their new family love showing them off!*

*
*





* *

*
Dottie, left, and Firewater both very pregnant and cute!*

*
*





* *

*
Lady and her 06 white butted appy colt*

*
*





* *

*
Tical giving me that look like "are u taking pictures again?" She has a lot more spots than u can see in this pix. *

*
*





* *

*
Like I said we love the appies! But we dont discriminate we love all spots, we have a lot of spotted overos too but I guess thats another thread. *

*
*


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

HGFarm said:


> Here is one I owned for many years, now in Texas....
> 
> This is Grays Smoke Signal, sired by Shadow Oaks Cock Robin. Bob, as he is known as by all his friends is a driving fool and one of the best horses I ever owned, big or small
> 
> By the way, he is not a black leopard. He is a silver dapple varnish roan with spots over his hips. It is the only area he has spots- not over his whole body like a true leopard or even a near leopard.l


Cool! I'll get Moon tested for silver, then - he might be homozygous! From the little online photos I've seen of Bob, it's been hard to tell what color he is! I do know that Bob gave Moon his chestnut gene, since Alice, Moon's dam is homozygous black and Moon isn't.... I just love genetics! :bgrin

Moon is still a teeny little guy - how tall is Bob?


----------



## MBhorses

My daughter (Ashley) said she would love to own a appaloosa like piano man some day with blue eyes, but a filly or mare. Ashley said to tell everyone she loves seeing all these nice minis. :aktion033: My daughter said she is going to start saving her money to get her a nice appaloosa someday with good bite and straight legs and etc.My daugther got her AMHR mini from saving her money for two years and making great grades.

Tony,

Ashley said she loves your Little America's Silver Keepsake appaloosa colt.



: She told me to let you know if you are reading this post.It would be nice if it was a filly.

Take care,

MELISSA :saludando:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

hairicane said:


> *Thanks Dawn!!!! But u shouldnt have encouraged me, lol. Like I said we love the appies! But we dont discriminate we love all spots, we have a lot of spotted overos too but I guess thats another thread. *
> 
> *
> *


* *

*
Well, I'm glad I encouraged you and pleased to see more of your beautiful spotties! I can relate to your comment of loving spots of all kinds, but the appy coat pattern has had my heart since 1971 with loving and showing my first POA stallion. *



*: Our miniature program has also been focused primarily on the appaloosa coat pattern although we've been known and celebrate being able to color outside the lines on occasion! *



*: *

* *

*
Dawn :saludando:*


----------



## MBhorses

Dawn,

Broken Arrow is to CUTE. Did you raise him or buy him from someone else?

thanks MELISSA



:

Hairican,

Your buckskin blue eyed appaloosa is so cute.Did you breed the mare back the same way for next year?


----------



## HGFarm

'Bob' is exactly 33.5"- his sire was Shadow Oaks Cock Robin (one of MY favorites) who was a chestnut. His dam then, must have been a silver of some kind.. I never got to see what she looked like but was told she was a 'bay'- silver bay? Who knows?

Bob has all the characteristics of silver- the white mane and tail, and has sired at least two silvers for me - out of non silver mares that didnt have it in their background either. When he is clipped for showing- he truly IS a glowing silver- literally! When not, his varnish marks, etc.. show up a lot more. His first foal I got from him was a silver snowcap, with a white blanket to his withers and not a spot in it, but he was even paler than Bob so was hard to see his blanket when he was clipped out.

Bob showed well in driving, halter and obstacle. I also showed him on an open circuit one year against ALL breeds of horses and he won 5 hi point year end awards for me! Am still using the 'prizes' from that- halter bags, etc... for my show halters, harness and all.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

This is Golly, all 28 " of him!!

He is Rabbits Grandson, and as you can see a little...erm, how shall we put this tactfully??

Portly?? in the picture!!

He is quite a nice chap- I think he is five now, or he may be rising six, I'm not sure to

be honest.

Since his previous owner did not use him for breeding (or so she thought) he has only

one foal on the ground- an Appy filly o/o a solid black mare- he slipped that past his owner!!!

Hopefully now he is back where he was born he will have many colourful offspring,

although sadly not for me- I am not an Appy lover first and foremost and he is closely

related to all my stock so he will be up for sale next year.

I am in no hurry- the home comes first, of course.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

MBhorses said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Broken Arrow is to CUTE. Did you raise him or buy him from someone else?
> 
> thanks MELISSA
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thank you Melissa. We purchased Broken Arrows dam CCMF Lily Blue bred to Mountain High's White Cloud from the CCMF gang in central Florida last fall. I helped bring his tiny "tudeness" into this world July of this year so he's a native Arizonan!



:

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## NVsOkapi

here are a few bad pictures of my nice colt. He is a dun/grullo appy leopard colt.

Coulee Hills Okapi


----------



## Capall Beag IRL

this is our young stud D'arcy, he has done well at showing this year and is a great character, his dad is Kerswells Commander, who now stands at stud in the National Stud in France, so high hopes for this little guy






:saludando:


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots

Here are two of our apps- all ours are appy or appy bred. This is Justin (our stallion- he's a spotted blanket appy) and Saga (imported mare in foal- she's a near leopard). Both are homozygous for black





Tammie


----------



## tallgateminis

Let me tell you guys that I am loving this thread!



:

There are some gorgeous horses on here.



:

Heres mine:

This is Crystal Ridge Image of Fame.


----------



## Tommy

Medicine Man is an absolutely stunning horse. :new_shocked:

Tommy :saludando:



joyenes said:


> Heres my main herd sire JNR'S Medicine Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest addition Angelrigde Spotted Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 weanling colt sired by my above herd sire Medicine Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of mares Snowballs Splash and Dots



What a great neck!!!!

How old and what classes shown?

Tommy



tallgateminis said:


> Let me tell you guys that I am loving this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> There are some gorgeous horses on here.
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> This is Crystal Ridge Image of Fame.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

Here are a few of our leopard appaloosa's here at Coventry Lane, I finally had the time today to post photo's of our colorful horses.






Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo ~ AMHA/AMHR Black Leopard Stallion






Running Creeks Dots My Buckeroo ~ AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Leopard Stallion with 2 ICE Blue Eyes






Little Wee Casino Royale ~ AMHR Palamino Leopard Filly






LHR Sizzlers Hollywood Dazzle ~ AMHR Black Leopard Bred Mare to Monte Carlo for a spring 07 foal


----------



## MBhorses

:new_multi: Hi, this is ashley talking I thank everyone for the pic's and info.



: :hypocrite:




: thanks

:bgrin ashley


----------



## tallgateminis

Hi Tommy,

Thanks for the compliment on Dude!



I think he was maybe 3 years old in this pic and now is 5 years old. He really doesn't show in halter anymore. He much more enjoys his driving job! We show him here in New England in the A shows and Eastern Regionals and Nationals. :bgrin



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Tracy I have to say that is a very nice horse you have that Westwind horse!


----------



## hairicane

MBhorses said:


> Hairican,
> 
> Your buckskin blue eyed appaloosa is so cute.Did you breed the mare back the same way for next year?



Yes we did but no telling if the mare is pregnant or not, we certainly hope so. But both parents are in their 20s so Who knows!


----------



## RAPfrosty

Here is my two year old near leopard appaloosa gelding, Six Gems Spotted Fever.


----------



## MBhorses

GREAT APPALOOSA HORSES. :aktion033: :aktion033:

THANKS MELISSA



:


----------



## HJF

This is Hidden Jewels BTS Ricochet. He is a smutty buckskin showing appy signs with mottling and striped hooves. I always love the color his dam, Tiny Trotters Windflower produces!


----------



## KenBen

This is Snowy Acres Cookies N Cream

KenBen


----------



## joylee123

Here is my sweetie LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler. He is such a gentleman



: So willing and he has such a sweet disposition



I just love him



:


----------



## Getitia

This is a near leopard varnish roan appaloosa colt that we raised out of C-Chief Proud Eagle - He has always been one of our favorites.


----------



## joyenes

HI Tommy, Thanks for the good words on Medicine Man. He's a fantastic boy. He is 18 years old but he doesn't seem to know it! I started showing him at 13 and driving him at 15. We showed him in color, halter, model, showmanship and Cpuntry pleasure driving.He was an awesome driving machine, winning almost every class entered. Unfortunantly he had a major injury just over a year ago and can no longer be shown, but he is stiil our main man!! I can't wait to show the new guy Duke this summer!!!


----------



## Minichick

this is my partners mare, Glenhollow Platinum Skye. She is now in foal with her first baby due June 07


----------



## Untamed

Here at Lovepatch Farms we are concentrating on "movement" - and, of course, to have superior movement you have to have correct conformation. Our principal sire was a National Champion at 3 years old, and is extremely prepotent at passing on his wonderful way of going and his kind disposition. If you are considering breeding for an Appaloosa driving horse, please consider our classic few spot stallion, Quicksilver's Khemosabi.






Click below to learn more about Khemosabi.

Quicksilvers Khemosabi

Here are some of his this year's babies keeping snug and warm in this rainy season.






You can see more of our other stallions by checking out our Stallion page

Thanks for looking



:

Have a great Holiday Season ~


----------



## Nigel

sorry shes not very loud...but i love her and she IS reg'd appy...so here ya go!

*Sprucelane Little Dixie*












MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## maranatha minis

This is Dance at about 5-6 months old. She is a pintolossa. I hope u can see her spots pretty good.






Oh and that blue eye!!! She is a very sweet little girl.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

here is our only appy mini... she is a miniature mule, she had a mini appaloosa mama and a mini donkey dad...

Little Miss Maggie











in her winter woolies she looks like a roan, her appy doesn't show much until she sheds out


----------



## Untamed

Here's one of our pretty show mares - HERITAGE CHERRI COLA - Sorrel/Blanket Appaloosa - Foaled 6/15/00 (She is the horse in our avatar)

This appaloosa filly sired by Shadow Oaks Freckles and out of Heritage Chocolate Soda, is one of the most elegant and refined miniature Appaloosas you will ever see! Correct and nicely balanced, this pretty headed filly is a definite asset to our Appaloosa breeding program.






She will be starting her driving training this spring . . .

This is one of our senior stallions Sulphuras Apache Moonlite . . . he has produced some very nice loud color babies . . .






You can see more of him on his page.

Thanks for looking



:


----------



## countrycharm

Ok bear with me this is my first ever post!!



These are a few of my minis all the way here in NEw Zealand

my silver bay appy filly.....






my pintaloosa colt....






my filly....






Chanel


----------



## spekial

Here is my stallion he shows only appy markings but he does have pinto background.

Lucky Four Links Goldstrike






Another one of my stallions doesn't carry any pinto blood

Knight Stars Shaboom






www.spiritthunder.net


----------



## HGFarm

Ok, anyone that knows me knows I dont 'do' pintoloosas, but countrycharm, your colt is really STRIKING to look at- not only the color either. What a nice boy!

Ahhhhhhh



: just love all these spots!! Just fabulous!


----------



## hairicane

Ahhhhhhh



: just love all these spots!! Just fabulous!

U got that right Laurie, I just love all the pretty appys on here! But I have to say after drooling over all these I now cant wait till foaling season to see what we will be getting in our 07 foal crop, and everyone e



lses too!!! Heres hoping for lots of little spotted and blanketed butts for us all



:


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

THEY ARE ALL GEORGOUS. i WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A LEOPARD MARE..................BREEDING QUALITY OR NOT..................ANY TAKERS OUT THERE THAT NEED A HOME FOR A PET QUALTITY MARE.............


----------

